# Fishing the dock @ Ossabaw



## dank1296 (Oct 1, 2012)

I will be on Ossabaw for the primitive weapons hunt 1st of Nov. Might take one afternoon off from hunting and fish off the dock. Plan on taking 3-4 lbs frozen shrimp see if any whiting to be had.Anyone ever have luck fishing off dock.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know about Ossabaw ... but I watched a guy fill a five gal bucket with 8"/10" grass mullet with a cast net off the dock at Sapelo Is. ... this was during a hunt ... everybody in camp had grilled/fried mullet that night .... good eating when fresh!!


----------



## Inshore GA (Oct 1, 2012)

I think you might do well with the whiting and possibly a trout or red off the dock too. Don't think you'll need that much bait though. Usually a small piece of shrimp is all you need to catch whiting. If you've got a cast net take it and catch some live shrimp to fish for trout.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 2, 2012)

Inshore GA said:


> I think you might do well with the whiting and possibly a trout or red off the dock too. Don't think you'll need that much bait though. Usually a small piece of shrimp is all you need to catch whiting. If you've got a cast net take it and catch some live shrimp to fish for trout.



Listen to Capt Mark!

Several guys were catching whiting and a few trout off the Ossabaw dock at Thanksgiving 2 years ago. I've tried catching shrimp off the dock and have only caught a few. We caught some shrimp last year further up the creek, but that was from a boat.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds good what shrimp i dont use for bait hopefully can fry up with fresh whiting.


----------



## Bryannecker (Oct 2, 2012)

Whiting=light tackle rod, line and reel.  Plus, egg sinker with a small swivel and 12-18" leader.  10 lbs line and a 15-20 floracarbon leader.  Small brim hook or a #2 circle hook.  Very small bit of shrimp on the hook will do the trick.  Fishing on the bottom with a slow steady crawl over the bottom is the way to get a mess for the frying pan.  Whiting are excellent table fare when fresh.  Sometimes, small bits of squid will work as bait, too.  Cut strips of any yellow tails that you catch for excellent whiting bait as well.  
Good luck!  If allowed, you could do well at the slough for sure! You could walk there but it is a long treck and wandering about may not be allowed.  I would be surprised it is allowed on these managed hunts.  Good luck
Capt. Jimmy

P/S: This is what you are looking for!


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats the ones when we go to Hatteras they call them sea mullet.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 2, 2012)

Find one of the small creeks that run into the island, it can be dry at low tide and can only be 8' wide. When the tide comes up the reds MAY come in with the tide.
A few of these are also good for hogs at the marsh edge.

I know nothing and there are no fish anywhere around that island!!!     Have fun.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Oct 3, 2012)

I would imagine you could catch fiddlers there and drop them down and check for sheepshead hanging around.  

But Bryannecker is right on for the whiting.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Nov 3, 2012)

I have always wanted to try shark off the dock. Last year I saw a nice one close to the dock.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 8, 2012)

Caught about dozen nice whiting Fri. Morning also couple what i think were black seabass couple oystercrackers


----------

